# My dog (tas) enjoys a rare moment in the UK,dry grass



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

He blows you all a kiss too


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice dog!








And yes, it is rare to have dry grass here...







.........


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

If it was a hare/rabbit or defenseless bird, I bet I'd get more views


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thats a funny lookin pooch man. what breed is it ?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> thats a funny lookin pooch man. what breed is it ?


He's a Boston Terrier and cost £1,000 5 years ago and he's been worth every penny and plus some


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention. It's good to see a dog walker using a harness as opposed to a collar.







I see lots of people just letting their dogs strangle themselves...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

tar for reply


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Awfully cute dog there, mate. 
"If the sun don't come you get a tan from standing in the English rain."


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking Terrier there Sniper! I have two "Terrible Terriers"! They are Yorkies and brothers and typical hard headed terriers. They are pure breeds coming from the old blood lines when Yorkies were ratters and bigger then the popular 5-7 pounds you see now a days. My Boys are 17 and 21 pounds. The smaller one is a wild card with a personality that only someone who loves him a ton ( that would be me) could tolerate.Protective, defensive,ornery,moody-he has it all. The other ( bigger one) I call a "gift from God". He is my shadow, and a real friendly soul without a mad or angry bone in his body-a real "Good Boy". I know you feel the same way about your little guy but they are really something special aren't they? God bless them all Bud! Flatband


----------

